# Acetone in gasoline?



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

This looks like the section where auto-literate people are, so maybe you'd know. Has anyone ever tried putting acetone in their gasoline? There's this myth that if you put a few onces of acetone in your gas tank, it improves fuel economy. Can anyone verify this claim? Also, would it harm the engine?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I dunno about acetone but I've read touline improves the octane rating. Fuel economy can only be improved so much with additives, correct air/fuel ratios must be maintained for proper engine operation. The only proper way to keep your fuel economy at maximum levels is regular maintenance. Tune-ups, filter changes, correct tire pressure and using the grade of gas specified in the owners manual.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Watch MythBusters.


----------



## flyguild (Aug 15, 2007)

Acetone removes gum, literally melts it, what would it do inside the engine?????


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol they already had a thread about this and someone tested it. Results were inconsistent and marginal


----------



## Pinny (May 1, 2006)

G'day

Acetone is a chemical that is a catalyst used in alcohol fuels (and to literally melt plastics in the adhesive industry and is used to make chloroform) to help alcohol fuels absorb water, because they have this tendency to suck moisture out of the air and denature themselves into unuseable crap. 
Have a look at the side of a methanol drum and you will see maybe 3% acetone in it.

You may notice the chemical "description" of acetone is dimethyl ketone CH3COCH3.

Methanol is CH3OH and is a wood alcohol, ethanol is C2H5OH blah blah. So they are loosly related.

Toluene is methyl benzene C6H5CH3 and has been used as a fuel additive in the past under various names ( Firezone?) in the 60s and 70s, and does in fact raise RON and is a petrochemical not organic like the alcohols.

Acetone will eventually rot your rubber hoses, melt the plastic fittings, cause residues to form in fuel pumps, but will raise the RON by maybe 1 point of you used it in quantities of say 1-2% volume in your fuel tank.

Toluene is similarly disrespectful to plastics and non natural rubbers. You wouldnt want to splash it on your condoms for example.

A lot of the "octane boosters" you buy these days are nothing more than things called contagients which just slow up the flame front speed and allow you to whack a bit more advance into the ignition timing (haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa).

There are other available fuels that have good RON figures and are freely available if you know the right aviators.  and are serious about NEEDING a "good" fuel.

Oh, by the way, a higher octane fuel wont neccessarily give you more power, but will allow you to optimise your tuning to get the most your motor has to offer. 

Anyway this is only one stupid old blokes thoughts on your question but Im probably not young enough to know enough these days.

Gazza


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. Guess it isn't a good idea to try...


----------

